# Gargoyles in skyscrapers



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing I noticed in alot of skyscrapers especially The Art Deco ones are the gargoyles. Not just in skyscrapers but also other buildings as well especially cathedrals. 

Are they sort of protectors that drive away evil spirits or are there other purposes why they have them in these structures. Also how about pictures of skyscrpers / buildings with gargoyles.

Here's one, The Chrysler


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

There's a book called Nightmares in the Sky: Gargoyles and Grotesques that was published in 1988 and is available on Amazon. It's got some terrific photos of the gargoyles in New York City.


----------



## decepticon (Sep 7, 2004)

WANCH said:


> One thing I noticed in alot of skyscrapers especially The Art Deco ones are the gargoyles. Not just in skyscrapers but also other buildings as well especially cathedrals.
> 
> Are they sort of protectors that drive away evil spirits or are there other purposes why they have them in these structures. Also how about pictures of skyscrpers / buildings with gargoyles.
> 
> Here's one, The Chrysler


These gargoyle's (the balden eagle's) on the chryslerbuilding, are the symbole of justice or/and freedom in the US ..it has nothing to do with spirrit's i guess


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The purpose of the gargoyles are to make flee any malignant spirit. The gargoyles were thus the guards of the Good, and by extension of the Churches (building ?).

Notre Dame de Paris:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gargoyle
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gargouille


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Not really skyscrapers, but buildings none the less.

Old city hall, Toronto









Canadian Parliament, Ottawa


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The purpose of the gargoyles are to make flee any malignant spirit. The gargoyles were thus the guards of the Good, and by extension of the Churches (building ?).
> 
> Notre Dame de Paris:
> 
> ...


Are those the gargoyles from the Hunch Back of Notre Dame by any chance??


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

A lot of beuax arts buildings are known for having designs of gargoyles in them.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The purpose of the gargoyles are to make flee any malignant spirit. The gargoyles were thus the guards of the Good, and by extension of the Churches (building ?).
> 
> Notre Dame de Paris:


I see nothing holy about them, instead they look to me like the materialization of the devil itself.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ It's supposed to repel bad and evil spirits. Like guarding the church.

I just found out I'm doing a project on gargoyles in my art class. I have to make my own...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The Forbidden City - Beijing...I think those are pretty cool...I can't remember what their meaning is, though Roger Moore told me about it on a audio-guided tour in the forbidden city


----------

